# Meyers Hatchery chicks



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Just ordered some chicks from Meyers Hatchery to ship at the end of April. Buff orps, polish and Marens. About 4 of each. So excited as this is the first time I will have chicks shipped to me. No bator so no hatching for me at this time. I'll keep you posted as we have a little wait time.


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

Congrats. 
Now call them back and add some LF brahmas to your order.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Bird_slave said:


> Congrats.
> Now call them back and add some LF brahmas to your order.


 also don't forget about ducks & turkeys ))


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

And some frizzles for me and Pheobie! Haha yay for the new lil ones! Can't wait to hear all about them.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

You forgot the australorp! Quick EV, call em back!!!! Oh the fun you are going to have with those sweet babies when they arrive.  I love the smell of baby chicks. Such a soft sweet smell.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Oh what good suggestions! Well I've pretty much resigned myself to the fact that the shed will become theirs entirely and I'll have to find somewhere else to store the lawnmower and gardening tools. So Astralorps and LF Brahmas. I might be able to pick them up at the Spring Show. And I've considered ducks as I have a stream right behind the fence. Their supervision concerns me though. Well, we'll see how the Spring and Summer unfold. 

By the way, I just found out I was accepted into a Master Gardeners class that starts in mid February through Rutgers University. So I'll be busy with that too. Yippee! Bucket list stuff!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> Oh what good suggestions! Well I've pretty much resigned myself to the fact that the shed will become theirs entirely and I'll have to find somewhere else to store the lawnmower and gardening tools. So Astralorps and LF Brahmas. I might be able to pick them up at the Spring Show. And I've considered ducks as I have a stream right behind the fence. Their supervision concerns me though. Well, we'll see how the Spring and Summer unfold.
> 
> By the way, I just found out I was accepted into a Master Gardeners class that starts in mid February through Rutgers University. So I'll be busy with that too. Yippee! Bucket list stuff!


LAWNMOWER?? you don't need no stinkin lawnmower
the chickens will take good care of that lawn
sell that mower& buy more birds!!!

congratts on the gardeners class

piglett

piglett


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> Oh what good suggestions! Well I've pretty much resigned myself to the fact that the shed will become theirs entirely and I'll have to find somewhere else to store the lawnmower and gardening tools. So Astralorps and LF Brahmas. I might be able to pick them up at the Spring Show. And I've considered ducks as I have a stream right behind the fence. Their supervision concerns me though. Well, we'll see how the Spring and Summer unfold.
> 
> By the way, I just found out I was accepted into a Master Gardeners class that starts in mid February through Rutgers University. So I'll be busy with that too. Yippee! Bucket list stuff!


 Yes, definitely get show or breeder quality brahmas. 
I know what you're missing to both do away with your lawn mower and keep your ducks safe....raise them ducks up with a couple of geese, or three or four. Geese = (petroleum) fuel-free, pollution-free lawnmowers and babysit too. 
Congrats on the class.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 20, 2012)

I got my 9 BOs from Meyers. All arrived happy and ready to poop.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

TheLazyL said:


> I got my 9 BOs from Meyers. All arrived happy and ready to poop.


 NICE but we really need a picture of the fluff balls


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Fluff balls are shipping end of April, Beginning of May. Cannot wait!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Built a coop with my basement stairwell. My son did most of the work. I was the idea guy. First night of them trying it out. It turned out much better than I even hoped.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Very creative! Looks like they are slowly making their way in to your house. Lol


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

I think Robo is on to something EV! I love the set up! We have Archie and Edith inside this week. Hoping they will do their business, so I can have some sweet babies!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Then comes babies!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

It's Winter quarters so they are warm, protected and easy for me to clean and care for them. I love the sand. It's so much better than the hay. Still need hay for the nest box but they are doing very well inside this new place and I'm much happier too. Don't want them inside but this is a lot like a big birdcage off the basement. I can chat with them when I do laundry or my gardening. Put grow lights in last night to start the cold plants soon. It's turing out quite well. Thank you my dear son!


----------

